

Was the Best Buy 'I created...' Superbowl Advert inspired by Geekli.st? - chapel
http://www.dailydisruption.com/2012/02/was-best-buy-i-created-super-bowl-commercial-inspired-by-silicon-valley-startup/

======
eggbrain
For those of you curious as to what the commercial is they are talking about:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cavHNSZTyAg>

------
techwraith
For those of you who'd like to check out geeklist: <http://geekli.st/>

~~~
zalew
something bad is going on with the css <http://i.imgur.com/ohl2e.png>

btw 3 emails after just signing up is a bit too much, isn't it?

------
chrissanz
The real video <http://vimeo.com/36316900>

------
cydonian_monk
I was a bit disappointed when that ad turned into a Best Buy cellphone pitch,
and not something, well, original. Cool ad regardless [edit: until the last 9
seconds]. It had a bit of the "Here's to the crazy ones" flavour, but ended
with a "we don't make anything, but we resell everything" feel.

I was more impressed with the GE plantworker ads. Especially the Schenectady
one.

~~~
jerf
I broke into a spontaneous rendition of the old Sesame Street classic from my
generation, "One of these things is not like the others, one of these things
just doesn't belong..."

My non-technical wife found it to be an extremely blatant attempt by the non-
cool-kid to borrow the cool kid cachet by physical proximity, and about as
successful.

------
nirvana
No, it was inspired by Steve Jobs:
[http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-02-02/bieber-no-
steve-...](http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-02-02/bieber-no-steve-jobs-
as-best-buy-remakes-super-bowl-ads-retail.html)

